

The Culture Keeping Women Out of Tech Jobs - sheltgor
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/the-culture-keeping-women-out-of-tech-jobs/

======
oh_sigh
Extremely weak article for 538.

It talks about how > 50% of bachelor degrees in STEM are earned by
women(according to the NSF). Then it talks about how ~39% of STEM jobs are
held by women(according to a different org with probably different standards -
the ACS).

Why don't they care about the great injustice being perpetrated against men by
women earning more than their fair share of degrees in a field? Why don't they
account for the differences in bookkeeping between the NSF and the ACS?

Why doesn't it compare these numbers and the degree-to-work dropoff to other
non-STEM fields?

Then it talks about "27 percent said they find their careers stalling due to
workplace sexism". Why don't they talk about how that number relates to other
fields? Or how it relates to mens numbers for the same question in the same
field? Or the same question in different fields.

~~~
cheez
This kind of comparison requires scientific rigor and unfortunately, may not
result in the desired answer for a given viewpoint. It's much easier to go on
incomplete numbers mixed with emotion. I don't blame the people advocating for
more women: tech salaries are fairly high and it's better for them that they
work in tech than something like garbage collection.

Software is an industry of truth. I have seen my share of deadweight (male
only) and nothing kills a fledgling company faster. Hire competent people who
you get along with. Fire people who don't produce. Don't hire someone just
because of their gender. It's unfair to all and is actually sexist...

~~~
gizmo686
538 branded itself on providing that level of rigor before getting the desired
answers. This article feels really out of place for this particular source.

